# Topics > AI in car and transport > Personal public transport >  Electric driverless shuttle for in-campus travel, Auro Robotics, Inc., Sunnyvale, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Auro Robotics, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Self driving shuttles - Auro Robotics

Published on Aug 15, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Autonomous driving - Auro Robotics Pilot video

Published on Sep 20, 2015




> We make self driving shuttles for transportation within campus environments, such as universities, resorts, retirement communities, theme parks etc.
> 
> The above video shows the shuttle carrying university passengers autonomously.

----------


## Airicist

Auro Robotics - demo video SCU compilation

Published on May 31, 2016




> We make self driving shuttles for transportation within campus environments, such as universities, resorts, large industrial sites and theme parks. 
> 
> This is a video of our prototype shuttle running autonomously in a university campus.

----------


## Airicist

Auro: Riders experience at SCU on self driving shuttle

Published on Sep 27, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Autonomous Shuttle Brakes for Squirrels, Skateboarders, and Texting Students"

by Tekla S. Perry
December 9, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Riding along on Auro's autonomous campus shuttle

Published on Dec 16, 2016




> Auro Robotics in November 2016 launched the first of what the company says will be many driver-less campus shuttle services. This autonomous vehicle moves students, faculty, and guests around Santa Clara University's SIlicon Valley campus.

----------

